# white trout at 3 mile



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

*I keep hearing about how everybody is slaying the white trout at 3 mile..*

*what are they being caught on? and where at by 3 mile?*

*Thanks*


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

they eat pretty much anything dropped down but ive used a two hook rig with squid then you catch a lil one and cut him up and use him on the two hook rig, also if you use just a jig head with a strip of white trout you will catch them and reds but im shure if you dropped down just a normal jighead with pretty much any thing on it theyd hit it. and ive caught them on a gotcha b4. you just go out to where the bridge fell and if you have a ff just find them and id recomend drifting if you can before anchoring up because youll more than likely get hung up in the bridge


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *specslayer (1/13/2008)*they eat pretty much anything dropped down but ive used a two hook rig with squid then you catch a lil one and cut him up and use him on the two hook rig, also if you use just a jig head with a strip of white trout you will catch them and reds but im shure if you dropped down just a normal jighead with pretty much any thing on it theyd hit it. and ive caught them on a gotcha b4. you just go out to where the bridge fell and if you have a ff just find them and id recomend drifting if you can before anchoring up because youll more than likely get hung up in the bridge


ditto


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

gulp shrimp work abnormally well if you don't want to mess with natural baits


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

gulp are too expensive to waste on white trout if you ask me


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *specslayer (1/14/2008)*gulp are too expensive to waste on white trout if you ask me


but the possibility remains of catching other more desirable species with your gulp, i.e. flounder, redfish... honestly who targets white trout?


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

That may be the case about the gulp, but last year I caught close to 50 white trout before I had to change the shrimp. Color that daywasn't really important.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with all of you when the trout are as thick as everybody say's they are, It does not matter what you put down they will hit It, I just use a stingray grubwith a 1/8 - 1/2 oz jig head with a small peace of shrimp or cut bait and catch all you care too,I am going out in the morning , Have not had the boat out in some time and getting The D.T's , would like to go out and catch some AJ's but not sure If Mother Nature will let me , But will Let you Know How I did .!!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

A week ago Sunday they were tearing up the bull minnows,mostly on the retrievefrom the bridge rubble.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok, Ive heard of all the different ways to catch white trout. I dont know much about how to catch these fish. It seems that every time i put a bait in the water they hit it. I think its just what ever works for you . I like to use light gear. I like to get enough for a fish fry,and still be able to give some away to my older neighbors. I always cut the bellys from the previous trip so that i have some bait to start with. Like speckslayer said use some fresh trout after we get a few. I think drifting is a good idea. I hate getting hung up . It cost no less than 50 dollars to redo my anchor after a cutting. I dont know if this takes me out of the grouper game? but id rather change $1 of tackle as opposed to $50. So far im doing ok.Gulps work too. After i catch my whites for the fryer, i will try a jig. this is how I catch my reds.Its a process. I need to get started earlier so that i can catch some sheep head and then go to whites and then go to Reds,naw not specs too much work, Im a blue collar guy. I want to feed the masses.Im an excellent speck fisherman , but i fish for them in the spring and fall. Plus I release most of my specs.Well Im going today. see ya out there.


----------



## longhorn (Dec 12, 2007)

The guys are right,use cut white trout the bigger the piece the bigger the trout.Any bottom rig will do.As far as who targets white trout,I certainly do they are great table fare.There is no shame in fishing for them.If anyone thinks it makes you somewhat less of a fisherman i will compare 30inch spec mounts with any of them. Tight Lines


----------



## megasaurus (Jan 16, 2008)

I was catching them with a white w/pink tail4 in.gulp shrimp on a red 1/8 oz jighead.Also caught a slot red with it.Anchor down on the east side around pier number 90 something.You wanna sit just on the east side of the old bridge where you can cast towards the piers and then just drag it real slow and almost parallel over the old bridge.There isn't any tact,just a nice slow reel in.no twitching required.This area I hear is not a secret.We caught 34 between two of us and the time before that we caught over 70 between the three of us.We were home by lunchtime.The first time was with Capt. Wes,and we had a ball.Good Luck.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *specslayer (1/14/2008)*gulp are too expensive to waste on white trout if you ask me


I caught over 30 on the same 3" pearl gulp Sunday. In fact my friend caught the same amount on his without putting a new one on.. Neither had even a scratch. I don't think the have the teath to cut them.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea what i mean is if you are fishing for the white trout your more than likely over rubble and i dont care how "good" of a fisherman you are but if you fish over rubble you are GOING to lose tackle


----------



## megasaurus (Jan 16, 2008)

with the way the jig head rides on the bottom(hook up)I hardly ever get hung up.Maybe it's luck.Also you don't want the current to take it over the rubble.Once it starts moving that way,you just reel it in fast before you get hooked.


----------



## Terrythrower (Oct 7, 2007)

They will hit almost anything,but I've caught bigger ones on GULP.They love it!


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Thanks for all the help guys..*

*I plan on goin soon to catch some*


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

You'll have fun no matter what you use!!


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

A few days back they were hitting anything, my granddaughter was landing some nice size ones on her pink Barbierod and reelfishing with a Gulp Jerk Shad. (She fished for 2 1/2 hours with that one bait.)

A boat pulled up next to us with 2 couples in it, one woman on board loudly made the comment "how cute, she's pretending she's fishing". The 7-year old don't take much when it comes to fishing, she hauled up her next catch and yelled over to the boat "how are ya'll doing, you need any help over there?"

By the way she did land one nice but undersize Red.


----------

